# Garlic



## jcdeboever (Jul 3, 2017)

XT2, 100-400, Acros, 16:9


----------



## peaceangel83 (Jul 3, 2017)

OMG amazing picture ...


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 3, 2017)

I like garlic,


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 3, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> I like garlic,


Lol


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 3, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> I like garlic,


Lol


----------



## terri (Jul 3, 2017)

Love it!  Nice job.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 3, 2017)

terri said:


> Love it!  Nice job.


Thanks


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 3, 2017)

peaceangel83 said:


> OMG amazing picture ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


Thanks


----------



## tirediron (Jul 3, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## peaceangel83 (Jul 3, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Nice!



@snowbear


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 3, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Nice!


Thanks


----------



## rwjr (Nov 9, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> XT2, 100-400, Acros, 16:9
> 
> View attachment 142632


beautiful b & w photograph


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 9, 2017)

rwjr said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > XT2, 100-400, Acros, 16:9
> ...


Thanks


----------



## fmw (Nov 13, 2017)

Excellent shot.  My mother used to say "If it doesn't have garlic in it, it must be desert."  I was raised on garlic.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 13, 2017)

fmw said:


> Excellent shot.  My mother used to say "If it doesn't have garlic in it, it must be desert."  I was raised on garlic.


Thanks


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 13, 2017)

I missed this one earlier, nice JC. Looks like a "sometimes you're up, sometimes you're down" kind of shot.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 13, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> I missed this one earlier, nice JC. Looks like a "sometimes you're up, sometimes you're down" kind of shot.


Thanks, not sure what you mean?


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 13, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > I missed this one earlier, nice JC. Looks like a "sometimes you're up, sometimes you're down" kind of shot.
> ...



Just as interesting if you turn the image upside down, or right side up, works either way.


----------



## hamlet (Nov 16, 2017)

What wonderful use of such a simple ingredient


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 17, 2017)

hamlet said:


> What wonderful use of such a simple ingredient


Thanks


----------

